# Warp Factor II - Winter Rebuild Thread!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

2012 Upgrades:

* New battery pack
* New carbon fiber roof
* New Evnetic's controllers
* New Netgain motors
* New rear diff housing, 3rd member, and axles
* Install chute (will be racing over 150 mph)

Current weight 2650 lbs
Current 1/4 10.08 seconds @ 127.75 mph
_______________________________________

Our goal is to reduce the Camaro's weight to 2000 lbs, add more torque/ Hp, replace rear with lighter rear, replace battery pack, add chute so I can stop, and get an awesome paint job!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

sounds good! can't wait to see the videos!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> sounds good! can't wait to see the videos!


I will supply video and photos of the rebuild. Who knows, maybe I can make it to Hollywood! or atleast Bollywood, LOL


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Youtube Video Coming!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*It's rebuild time! Old Batteries out!*


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Have you ever collected any log files from one or both Zillas during any of your runs or, even better, from the dyno testing? If so, you should send them to me so we can best determine the allocation of volts and amps in the new racing controller.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

You can do some really cool looking paint jobs without the headaches using this stuff. Also helps control weight. Apparently it is quite popular with racers now.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpBO6V_an0E


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Jeff,

I was thinking of you while doing this dyno test, but I ran into a problem. I set-up the laptop on the passenger floor adjusted the setting for Q4 and the data was running, after the 1/4 run my computer was off? I have not checked to see if the data is still there, but I will.



Tesseract said:


> Have you ever collected any log files from one or both Zillas during any of your runs or, even better, from the dyno testing? If so, you should send them to me so we can best determine the allocation of volts and amps in the new racing controller.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpBO6V_an0E


How many Hp, Nm torque it has during the test on the dyno?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Albano.

I wish I could answer your question, but I do not know? The dyno needed to be calibrated for an electric vehicle, so the only way was to get some readings at 50 mph, while trying to keep the car at 50 mph, I popped a few cells in my front pack, the design was made for 10 seconds max, I was way over that and overheated the cells. This was the old pack so I can care less about the cells, I already started removing all the parts.



albano said:


> How many Hp, Nm torque it has during the test on the dyno?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Out with the old!*


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*In with the new!*


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Warp Factor II may have seen his last days. I have decided (if we can make it work) to replace the 1981 Camaro shell with a carbon fiber 2011 Camaro shell. Looks very cool! We will be checking all dimensions tomorrow, track width, wheel base, etc....we already know the wheel base for an 81 Camaro is 4" shorter than a 2011, but we can adjust for that little difference. Our main concern will be front track width, will find out tomorrow.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

That looks awesome Ron.


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Ive always liked the new body style over the older ones. Was the budget not streched enough with the 2 new motors and controllers? 

-Adam


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe you could get GM sponsorship now.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

It is confirmed, the 2011 Camaro fiberglass body will fit! Wheel track width and all other dimensions will work. I have ordered the body from VFN.


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

this is going to be so SICK!!!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes it is! Bad to the Bone! 2011 EV Drag Camaro. 



powerhouse said:


> this is going to be so SICK!!!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

It would help! 



rochesterricer said:


> Maybe you could get GM sponsorship now.


----------



## madmike8 (Jun 16, 2011)

They would want you to run a Volt body though...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Hell NO! 2011 Camaro EV Muscle Car!



madmike8 said:


> They would want you to run a Volt body though...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

The remainder of the old body will be removed tomorrow. We will replace some of the rollcage with new chrome moly tubing and add a few extras. Motors will be removed next week.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Great work Ron, you've come a long way very quickly! I can't wait to see what you can do with a couple MW's.

I think the new body style will get people a lot more interested in the car, and even more so when they find out it's electric... Good luck


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you! Doing my best. 



rwaudio said:


> Great work Ron, you've come a long way very quickly! I can't wait to see what you can do with a couple MW's.
> 
> I think the new body style will get people a lot more interested in the car, and even more so when they find out it's electric... Good luck


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

Ron, I can't help but wonder why you still want to use a lead acid 12 volt battery which is unnecessary weight when you can instead use a high quality isolated DC-DC converter from a reputable manufacturer like Vicor Power that would cut down on the weight.

Here is one I configured and I took a screen shot for you to see:
















It is 500 watts which is more than enough for your dragster since your 12 volt system mostly powers control electronics, motor controller, contactors, and relays. If you have any doubts then you can use a current clamp meter to see how much current is drawn from the 12 volt battery with everything active. At 500 watts you get about 40 amps of current in a 12 volt system.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you I always had it in my mind to replace the 12 volt battery.



Dennis said:


> Ron, I can't help but wonder why you still want to use a lead acid 12 volt battery which is unnecessary weight when you can instead use a high quality isolated DC-DC converter from a reputable manufacturer like Vicor Power that would cut down on the weight.
> 
> Here is one I configured and I took a screen shot for you to see:
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Anyone need a 1981 Camaro?*


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *Anyone need a 1981 Camaro?*


my heart is bleeding
... savage
...look what you've done 
it belonged to museum: end of ice age, - race to megawatt car (passing 1000 hp on the way) 

you can get away with anything only because its Halloween


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I kinds felt bad cutting up the 81 Camaro, but she had a rough year and needed to be put asleep. 

The 2011 EV Megawatt Camaro Drag Car will be bad-azz!


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

How about triple meg Camaro or tri-meg Camaro .


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounds good! 



aeroscott said:


> How about triple meg Camaro or tri-meg Camaro .


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

This weight is without batteries, controllers and body. 1670 lbs. 

1670 lbs Car
400 lbs New Battery Pack
135 lbs 2011 Camaro Body
160 lbs New 3000amp Controllers
________________________________
2365.00 lbs
- 80 lbs New HV Motors Lighter 
________________________________

2285.00 lbs 2011 EV Megawatt Drag Camaro!


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks for sharing, Ron
it' absolutely fascinating - to be present as baby born - designed, built, performs
people can see, feel involvement and relate to this project - which exceeds and beets whatever "big daddys" doing (or not) behind closed doors and in dead silence...
great work, Ron


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Sounds good!


A friend says tri-meg Camaro sounds more highteck then tripple meg camaro . PS I would like to second Gor's comment "absoulutely fascinating" . thanks


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks guys,

We are a little behind schedule after losing power since last week. Most of CT still has no power. Updates and pictures all winter long. New body should arrive in 4 weeks.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice car , do you plan to drive another electric car like that one on the street ?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a Mitsubishi 3000GT converted to EV, not done yet. 



epyon said:


> Nice car , do you plan to drive another electric car like that one on the street ?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

We have a slight change of plans for motors. My new dual comm motors will not be ready till mid season, so now onto plan B. I have sent my current 11" DC motors back to Netgain for a rebuild with upgrades, new bearings, new Helwig brushes, balancing, etc... should be able to run 220 volts per motors with the upgrades.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Think you will switch to the new motors when they are available, or wait till the off-season?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, they are being design for me, I have great faith in George at Netgain.



rochesterricer said:


> Think you will switch to the new motors when they are available, or wait till the off-season?


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

they can do 11s but can't HVs?
tha's a frikin "compromise" - 220 vs 280 ... kostov runs 250


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

If I was to buy two 11" HV motors I could not get then with splined shafts for the coupler. My motors are specialy designed with splined shafts. If I can get 210 to 220 volts with 3000 amps each that will give me plenty for now. I will hit the low 8's with that set-up. Once the new dual comm HV splined motors are produced I will upgrade. 



gor said:


> they can do 11s but can't HVs?
> tha's a frikin "compromise" - 220 vs 280 ... kostov runs 250


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> If I was to buy two 11" HV motors I could not get then with splined shafts for the coupler. My motors are specialy designed with splined shafts. If I can get 210 to 220 volts with 3000 amps each that will give me plenty for now. I will hit the low 8's with that set-up. Once the new dual comm HV splined motors are produced I will upgrade.


omg
3k
each


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> If I was to buy two 11" HV motors I could not get then with splined shafts for the coupler. My motors are specialy designed with splined shafts. If I can get 210 to 220 volts with 3000 amps each that will give me plenty for now. I will hit the low 8's with that set-up. Once the new dual comm HV splined motors are produced I will upgrade.


amps or volts, torks or rpms - fair trade (same megawatt), whatever works ...
to pull 1k amps easier than 1k volts, but...
3k..., Each ... - thats insane ...
thats twice more than done before ...
well, somebody has to be first (when Cro pushed >1.6k A on 11''- nobody knew it's possible too (JW puled 1.5 -but it was dual9'') - now you and Toddhotrods - two officially insane (with BigSol) : ))) p.s. + Tess +Qer -- makes 4 of you : )))
--------
p.s. it's so over the top - i better check numbers again (seems like on Zombie 3k went to each motor, not split by 2 siamese) ... unbelievable... : )))


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

We must push to the outer limits! That is why I named the car "Warp Factor", I loved Star Trek. 



gor said:


> amps or volts, torks or rpms - fair trade (same megawatt), whatever works ...
> to pull 1k amps easier than 1k volts, but...
> 3k..., Each ... - thats insane ...
> thats twice more than done before ...
> well, somebody has to be first (when Cro pushed >1.6k A on 11''- nobody knew it's possible too (JW puled 1.5 -but it was dual9'') - now you and Toddhotrods - two officially insane (with BigSol) : ))) p.s. + Tess +Qer -- makes 4 of you : )))


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I have a Mitsubishi 3000GT converted to EV, not done yet.


Please tell me it's gonna be AWD (one motor and diff in front , one motor an diff in back ) and flat black .


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

epyon said:


> Please tell me it's gonna be AWD (one motor and diff in front , one motor an diff in back ) and flat black .


 yes, it will be two motors an diff in front, and two in back. 
nothing wrong with putting nice slicks in the front too


----------



## Scuderia Elettrica (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Ron, would you ever consider running at the Texas Mile after the winter rebuild


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Two motors in back ? I don't get it . Why not put the same set up in front an back ? But then again , your drag car is faster then my street car in a 1/4 mile ...so .


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Merry Christmas! 2012 Camaro is here!*


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Body will be sprayed here at a local paint shop, then sent to Jeff Disinger's shop for artwork in NY.


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

woohoo!!
Looks great
What the paint scheme going to be?


----------



## Scuderia Elettrica (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you considered wrapping the body instead of painting to save weight 
http://flxpaint.com/welcome.htm


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Body will be sprayed here at a local paint shop, then sent to Jeff Disinger's shop for artwork in NY.


If Disinger is doing the artwork then I guess it won't be a [url='http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/06/bronies-my-little-ponys/]My Little Pony[/url] motif, eh?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Not sure what Jeff has in mind, I gave him a few suggestions. I like to have some type of plasma or bolts shooting from the nose back. 



Tesseract said:


> If Disinger is doing the artwork then I guess it won't be a My Little Pony motif, eh?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, I would travel to Texas, been to Baytown a few times. Car will be ready around March 2012. 



Scuderia Elettrica said:


> Hey Ron, would you ever consider running at the Texas Mile after the winter rebuild


----------



## Scuderia Elettrica (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds good as for your lightning bolts idea... how about something along the lines of this... http://all-free-download.com/downlo...t_cars_wallpaper_1280_800_widescreen_2342.jpg


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, that looks pretty cool, need it to match deep cherry red, the Camaro's new color. 



Scuderia Elettrica said:


> Sounds good as for your lightning bolts idea... how about something along the lines of this... http://all-free-download.com/downlo...t_cars_wallpaper_1280_800_widescreen_2342.jpg


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking good .


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you! Should have pictures of the new 2012 body mounted soon. 



epyon said:


> Looking good .


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

Any updates!?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

powerhouse said:


> Any updates!?


Not yet, still welding body mounts for fiberglass body. Soon I will cut the lexan windows. It will be ready for paint in about one month. We are also adding stronger axles and a chute.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I will not reveal all our upgrades, but here is something to chew on. Last year we launched with a 3.25 rear gear, this year will be lower. Last year we launched at 2000amps and watch the current drop like a rock (Zilla), this year we will launch with 3000amps from a much better controller (Shiva). 

We have redesigned our drivetrain to match the speed of 170mph in the 1/4 mile, using mostly torque (current). We have upgraded our axles, spool, ring & pinion, etc.....We have more torque with a lighter drag car, things could get interesting. If all holds and nothing snaps, we will run top speed any drag car has ever run in the 1/4 mile.

We will be adding a chute just incase our calculations are correct!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Another upgrade is the new lithium polymer cells and BMS. I will monitor battery tab temperature to see HOW MANY BA's SHE CAN GO! I am hoping to feed the Shiva's 4000 to 5000 BA's.


----------



## bakes (Jun 15, 2011)

It would be cool to add data accusation to help you dial it all in faster


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

I know a good lawyer that might be able to get you a data acquittal...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Tesseract said:


> I know a good lawyer that might be able to get you a data acquittal...


LOL, your killing me!


----------



## electromet (Oct 20, 2009)

Ron, 

I've been away from the forum for a few months, so I'm just now learning of your updates. I gotta say I like where you're going with this. Do you have any idea what your weight distribution is going to be? How did it launch with the old setup? I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*We had an interview on The Sam Auxier Jr Show!*

*Show for Monday, January 23rd*

Nitro Valvoline / Aarons Funny Car Driver “Fast Jack Beckman” HipLink AF/D Dragster Bonneville Record Holder Driver “Garrett Bateman” JC Auto Glass Top Alcohol Dragster Driver “Jackie Fricke” The Latest News Electric Car Drag Racing With / Ron Adamowicz Interviewed By … 
Continue reading →

http://www.thesamauxierjrshow.com/ra...-january-23rd/

Will be posted on itunes podcast shortly.

I tried to promote all EV Drag Racers, could not tell when we were off air and on air though, went to advertisement without telling me. They loved the idead of EV Drag Racing, I was so nervous I forgot my 60' time, LOL.

I had a great time!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

electromet said:


> Ron,
> 
> I've been away from the forum for a few months, so I'm just now learning of your updates. I gotta say I like where you're going with this. Do you have any idea what your weight distribution is going to be? How did it launch with the old setup? I can't wait to see it finished.


Our first season we had a 60% rear and 40% front very bad. The new car will be much better, very close 50% to 50%.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Sneak Peek!*


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

The photo's were taken weeks ago when we placed body on to take some measurements. Since then we have cut and rebuilt most of the cage and extended the wheelbase by 12". Complete new moly roll cage and mounts.

The next pics will be with body completely mounted with windows and doors. We are saving step by step pics for our documentary.


----------



## bakes (Jun 15, 2011)

How about a rear pick to show off those big roast beefs hiddding in the wheel wells?


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

The car get's bigger and lighter ... hhmmm . Are you ever gonna set it up to drive on the street and enter some Pro-Street races ? Can I get some more pictures of the motors ? What is the highest RPM's you are able to hold with that or any set-up ?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

epyon said:


> The car get's bigger and lighter ... hhmmm . Are you ever gonna set it up to drive on the street and enter some Pro-Street races ? Can I get some more pictures of the motors ? What is the highest RPM's you are able to hold with that or any set-up ?


Yes, the car is lighter and longer. The wheel base on a 2012 Camaro is a little longer, plus we had some mild steel we replaced with chrome moly. Pictures of the motors I will publish later. Our power band will not be confirmed until we complete the dyno testing. To guess, I would say 1 rpm to 2700 rpm is power band. We are not interested in racing the ECEDRS *PL - Class*, our car is extremely modified and races in the *RC - 2 Class.*


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Time to start building the battery modules!*

























*Silver coated copper bus bars!*


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*New sponsor car logo's look great! *


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Pack Modules...*when complete...425 volts / 4000 amps.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice work Ron. If you can disclose, what are the specs for each of those modules? V, Ah, weight, size?

JR


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

How are the pouch cells restrained in case of roll over? Will the restraints hold (not melt) if there is fire?


LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *Pack Modules...*when complete...425 volts / 4000 amps.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

DavidDymaxion said:


> How are the pouch cells restrained in case of roll over? Will the restraints hold (not melt) if there is fire?


Each pouch cell is double stick taped to the other, each parallel row is separated with G10 fiberglass. With the covers on you can flip upside down and nothing would move. Each module will sit side by side and be connected, the mounting the the frame is very strong.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

JRoque said:


> Nice work Ron. If you can disclose, what are the specs for each of those modules? V, Ah, weight, size?
> 
> JR


Each large module is 4" by 24" about 7" tall. 60ah 4000amps / 425 volts. The weight of each module is about 40lbs.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Each large module is 4" by 24" about 7" tall. 60ah 4000amps / 425 volts. The weight of each module is about 40lbs.


So 40 lbs for the small modules and then a bunch of those make a large module? It looks nice regardless.

JR


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

JRoque said:


> So 40 lbs for the small modules and then a bunch of those make a large module? It looks nice regardless.
> 
> JR


Each 40lb module creates 28volts/ 4000amps. So, this is the breakdown:

425 volt pack = 600lbs
360 volt pack = 520lbs
280 volt pack = 400lbs

I could have went with aluminum and reduced the weight, but it would have created heat and dropped our voltage. I decided (since we have weight to spare) to take the safest route and use silver coated copper bus bars. I now know my pack will hold up to the abuse Shiva's will deliver.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking good, Look like the wheel is touching the body.Are you going to do some trimmings?


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Ron, you gonna have to do better than holding it together with blue masking tape. Try duct tape, it's much stronger!

j/k it looks great! Do you have to drop the diff to change the back tires or how does that work?

JR


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

albano said:


> Looking good, Look like the wheel is touching the body.Are you going to do some trimmings?


Yes, the trimming is the last step.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

JRoque said:


> Hey Ron, you gonna have to do better than holding it together with blue masking tape. Try duct tape, it's much stronger!
> 
> j/k it looks great! Do you have to drop the diff to change the back tires or how does that work?
> 
> JR


When installing a fiberglass body you set the rear to load/ ride height then measure rear wheel top distance to quarter panel/ fender. You should give about 6" to 8" for tire expansion. Our height is good and the body sits like a Pro Stock Drag Car!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Dude , you have to turn that into a street car ! That would be the coolest "Pro-Street" ever .


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

epyon said:


> Dude , you have to turn that into a street car ! That would be the coolest "Pro-Street" ever .


Never. I have a street car, why would I ever make a door slammer street drag car? They are slower and not as pretty!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks like the first test for Warp Factor III will Be:

_*Lightning on Wheels!*_
*$$$ Purse $$$*
June 9, 2012 New England Dragway
280 Exeter Road Epping, NH 03042
Event Link


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Looks like the first test for Warp Factor III will Be:
> 
> _*Lightning on Wheels!*_
> *$$$ Purse $$$*
> ...



Your first test is going to be an event? You aren't going to do any shakedown testing on a chassis dyno first??? Gnf.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> Your first test is going to be an event? You aren't going to do any shakedown testing on a chassis dyno first??? Gnf.


That's actually normal in drag racing. The drag strip is the ultimate dyno, and is where many racers do their shakedown testing. A burnout, dry hop, and a short pull off the line (and then pretty much coast the rest of the way), is a typical method of tuning a drag vehicle, even after dyno testing, because there is so much more than just making power involved in a good pass. Then, you slowly crank the power up, and keep the pedal down longer...

I'd love to see some good quality video of the car launching.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> That's actually normal in drag racing. The drag strip is the ultimate dyno, and is where many racers do their shakedown testing....


But aren't those drag racing engines only good for one or two runs? And put out something like 7000hp? That makes testing on a chassis dyno doubly-expensive, both because of the cost to rebuild those engines, but also because, hey, a 7000hp chassis dyno ain't cheap!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Tesseract said:


> Your first test is going to be an event? You aren't going to do any shakedown testing on a chassis dyno first??? Gnf.


Jeff, I will run a few shakedown runs before increasing the juice. We will monitor temps on all parts as well as monitor our launches to see if any changes are needed. We are trying out a brand new brush holder and brushes from our sponsor Helwig, so we will take it slow. Todd is correct most of the testing needs to be on the track, we can collect data and temps while making runs. 

We were the only 2012 Camaro drag car at the track on May 12, people loved it. They can't wait to see it run.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> But aren't those drag racing engines only good for one or two runs? And put out something like 7000hp? That makes testing on a chassis dyno doubly-expensive, both because of the cost to rebuild those engines, but also because, hey, a 7000hp chassis dyno ain't cheap!


That's the pros. I mean drag racers in general. (Dating myself) When I was racing, dynos slips were actually rare among the average racers. We worked on the vehicles, and took them to the track to find out if it worked. If the seat of the pants said it's working, we tried to back that up with numbers on a time slip. The track really doesn't lie. If you don't have the power, the chassis, or the set up, the number isn't going to be there. As long as you do it in steps it's completely safe and very informative/productive. With modern data-logging, it's really an outdoor dyno anyway.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> ...We were the only 2012 Camaro drag car at the track on May 12, people loved it. They can't wait to see it run.


Got any pics?  We've been waiting all winter for a good look at this beast!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

toddshotrods said:


> Got any pics?  We've been waiting all winter for a good look at this beast!


Here you go Todd.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Today I will be profiling the body near the tires. Wire the car. Epoxy all body mount and remove rivets. Car will be painted in June, the nose is getting some artwork from Jeff Disinger. 

The motors are installed, but I have to remove the front bell housings on each motor to install the new brush holders and brushes that just arrived.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Here you go Todd...


Thanks  She's looking good! I'm all too familiar with how much work that represents - thumbs up for pushing through to see your vision realized.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Please tell me I don't see TWO Soliton Shivas under the hood of that thing! I can't wait to see this in action. The gas guys will have to go clean their shorts out.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Please tell me I don't see TWO Soliton Shivas under the hood of that thing! I can't wait to see this in action. The gas guys will have to go clean their shorts out.


Yep, it is often said that overkill is underrated


----------



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

What kind of e/t's are you looking for after the rebuild? Amazing looking car and great work.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Dustin_mud said:


> What kind of e/t's are you looking for after the rebuild? Amazing looking car and great work.


Thank you all. Last year we ran 10.08 ET, this year the car will be 250lbs lighter with more torque. After we try a couple of different rear diff set-ups, I am sure we can hit the low 8's or high 7's.


----------

